# Parlante 2 vias para amplificar Pedalera VOX TONELAB LE



## nachocascardo (Oct 14, 2008)

estoy en una gran duda, tengo un amplificador de guitarra de 120 WATTS en 8 ohms y tengo tambien
una pedalera Vox tonelab Le, la cual tiene salida stereo.
Probe conectar la pedalera a un equipo Aiwa comun y corriente de dos vias y suena espectacular, emula muy bien los sonidos de amplificador reales como marshall, fender, etc... que con el amplificador de guitarra wenstone ge1600H no logro el mismo resultado.
La caja que utilizo con el amplificador para guitarra es una 2 x 12"  de rango extendido selenium 12gt2 y no logro acercarme al sonido del HI-Fi del aiwa.

Por otro lado tengo una caja de 2  vias con un parlante rango extendido LEEA de 12" de 250 watts, y un driver selenium dt105 recortado solamente con un capacitor de polyester, 3,3Mf si no me falla la memoria.
Tuve esta idea, de intentar reproducir el sonido como el amplificador aiwa en esta caja con driver, pero noto que el sonido que proviene del driver satura y no es muy nitido, lo ideal seria que los agudos se reproduzcan a un nivel inferior del actual para que no suene a lata,
Mi consulta es si necesito un buen divisor de frecuencias o como puedo lograr una amplificación PA con estos elementos con los que cuento.

Mi idea es ver de armar dos cajas de 12 con sus respectivos drivers ( ademas tengo dos twiters bala selenium sin utilizar) y sacar el sonido mas plano posible para poder aprovechar el sonido puro de la pedalera vox tonelab.

desde ya acepto todo tipo de ideas,

muchas gracias.


----------



## profex (Oct 14, 2008)

Que tal nachocascardo



> Probe conectar la pedalera a un equipo Aiwa comun y corriente de dos vias y suena espectacular, emula muy bien los sonidos de amplificador reales como marshall, fender, etc... que con el amplificador de guitarra wenstone ge1600H no logro el mismo resultado.




El amplificador de guitarra esta diseñado para monitor, no tiene la calidad de un equipo PA.

El equipo Aiwa esta diseñado para dar el mejor rendimiento con sus componentes.




> Por otro lado tengo una caja de 2  vias con un parlante rango extendido LEEA de 12" de 250 watts, y un driver selenium dt105 recortado solamente con un capacitor de polyester, 3,3Mf si no me falla la memoria.
> Tuve esta idea, de intentar reproducir el sonido como el amplificador aiwa en esta caja con driver, pero noto que el sonido que proviene del driver satura y no es muy nitido, lo ideal seria que los agudos se reproduzcan a un nivel inferior del actual para que no suene a lata,
> Mi consulta es si necesito un buen divisor de frecuencias



Tu solo te has contestado...






> Mi idea es ver de armar dos cajas de 12 con sus respectivos drivers ( ademas tengo dos twiters bala selenium sin utilizar) y sacar el sonido mas plano posible para poder aprovechar el sonido puro de la pedalera vox tonelab.



Si quieres un buen sonido te recomiendo los driver de compresión, las balas tienden a tener ese sonido "chillón" y son más dificiles de controlar.




> Por otro lado tengo una caja de 2  vias con un parlante rango extendido LEEA de 12" de 250 watts, y un driver selenium dt105 recortado solamente con un capacitor de polyester, 3,3Mf si no me falla la memoria.
> Tuve esta idea, de intentar reproducir el sonido como el amplificador aiwa en esta caja con driver, pero noto que el sonido que proviene del driver satura y no es muy nitido, lo ideal seria que los agudos se reproduzcan a un nivel inferior del actual para que no suene a lata,



Es un excelente parlante el que tienes y un driver bastante aceptable...busca en el foro que hay mejores divisores de frecuencia.... si no encuentras te dejo un link.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

saludos


----------



## nachocascardo (Oct 15, 2008)

muchas gracias, voy a intentar hacerme un divisor de frecuencias, solamente me faltaria saber como construir la bobina porque en la pagina que me pasaste sale como calcular los valores pero no que tipo de alambre y como calcular sus vueltas y todo lo que corresponde al armado, con calcular las vueltas seria genial.

saludos

nacho


----------



## profex (Oct 15, 2008)

nachocascardo dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias, voy a intentar hacerme un divisor de frecuencias, solamente me faltaria saber como construir la bobina porque en la pagina que me pasaste sale como calcular los valores pero no que tipo de alambre y como calcular sus vueltas y todo lo que corresponde al armado, con calcular las vueltas seria genial.
> 
> saludos
> 
> nacho



te dejo un enlace a un programa que se llama calcbob, es en portugués, funciona bien, no se si está en el foro, sirve para calcular bobinas con nucleo de aire.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/calculador-bobinas-nucleo-aire-14090/

Yo lo he utilizado y funciona bien, es freeware.

saludos


----------

